# Pager, beeper o buscapersonas



## fabaya (Feb 21, 2010)

Buenas, quisiera que alguno que sepa me saque por favor una duda. Hasta donde yo sabia un pager, beeper o buscapersonas solo funcionaba si habia una prestadora o empresa que proveyera el servicio.  Es decir yo escribo por web o llamo a una operadora y esta operadora envia el mensaje al beeper. Sin embargo, me encuentro con que existen varias aplicaciones para estos aparatos en los que aparentemente no se necesita contar con proveedor. Voy al caso, por ejemplo, de las alarmas con beeper 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-79596612-alarma-con-beeper-c1remoto-lcd-sun-i-p188-_JM_

Pregunto, pues: ¿es posible conseguir o comprar un transmisor para beepers calculo que no tendrá mucha distancia- para que no haya necesidad de intermediar con empresas proveedoras?


----------



## tiago (Feb 21, 2010)

Efectivamente, es muy comun su uso en hospitales, una estacion emisora es controlada por un operador y comunica a una red privada de buscapersonas,ya te digo, es común su uso en hospitales y empresas o fábricas de considerable superficie.
Saludos.


----------



## fabaya (Feb 21, 2010)

Antes que nada, gracias por la respuesta. En efecto: esto que comentamos se llama on-site paging. Y lo que ando buscando es un transmisor que tenga conexion por usb o serial al pc. De modo que la interface de la transmision pueda ser manejada a voluntad. Si alguien conoce algo parecido o tiene a mano algun dato relacionado con esto, le agradeceria mucho la info. Puesto que tengo que armar una red interna de pagers.. con transmisor maestro y beeper de doble via. Y no tengo la mas minima idea de donde hacerme con los materiales a buen precio. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 21, 2010)

Y todo eso evoluciono a los celulares.. deberias buscar primero los beepers/paging e investigar como es el protocolo de comunicacion para hacerlo por software con algun beeper que sea transmisor..


----------

